# thurs night/fri morning flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

went back to my old spot last night in"my"littlebayou. we got started about 1130 and walked till 4. started out really muddy could not see anything but just kept at it waiting for the tide to start coming in. at 2:00 we had 3 flounder then the tide started rising and the water cleared up. from 2 to 4 gigged i think 19 more putting our total at 21 i think....could beone or two more as we lost count. gonna let it cool off some before cleaning so an exact count and pics will be up later. it was kinda tough and frustrating really for a couple reasons. one was most of them were buried up really deep and hard to see in the cloudy water but that is common. what was weird was how spooky a lot of them were. had 4 freaking times and all big fish...one of them a slob at prob 6 or 7 lbs....that the fish were laying there just as pretty as could be and in the split it takes to line the gig up up and drive it home they escaped. put the gig oer their head and lunged it down and at the last instant they flipped and dodged it soemhow. had only had that happen once before in the whole life that i can remember when the gig was actually over its head and it got away. prob 3 of the biggest 4 i saw did this.....dont if it was the almost full moon as it was pretty bright last night or what....anyway.....pretty good fish going from 13 to close to 20 inches and for some reason most of them were a little deeper this time than usual...almost all in at least a foot of water and several were about knee deep.

miscounted by one....only had 20


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice report.


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

You talked me in to it!! I am going TOO NHT!!

When you gettime Add some:takephoto


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I've found them spooky on a full moon before. Don't know why.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a nice haul! Thanks for the report!


----------



## hoss2286 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey were are some good spots to go


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

My question is: Where exactly are you going that you can get out of this blasted west wind. I am so sick of it! You can't be going anywhere on escambia bay because the wind has kept it nearly unfishable for flounder gigging. 

I keep checking the weather hoping for a better forecast, but it is like that Groundhog Day movie, same old same old.......:reallycrying


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

in Mississippi..but the wind has been steady here too...till about midnight...then its been laying down. last two nights blowingsteady till 12 then dead calm.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *hoss2286 (7/10/2009)*hey were are some good spots to go


Mississippi looks like a good spot to me.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

haha...wasnt meaning MS as a good spot......didnt see that post till just now....was refering to the wind post....well....i am not one to ask for or give out exact spots so my advice on good spots is first and foremost decently clear water of course....from there find some kind of bottom contour. i have not done well at all on spots thatare just ong flat nonchanging bottoms. whether its a mud hump, sandbar, ditch, drain, oysters, rocks, broken piers or pilings, mouths of small bayous/bays, channels, or whatever else any bottom contour could and likely will hold flounder. also pay attention to areas where the composition of the bottom changes. like a distinct change from a mud to sand bottom or hard to soft bottom or something like that. any of these places hold bait.....find the bait and find the fish.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, it sounds like you guys are having a blast when you're out after them. Nice report! Keep up the good work!


----------

